# Largest tire size possible. System Six



## MIArider (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm running a 700x23 tire on my current setup, Just wondering how much of a wider tire I can run on a System Six ? 700x25 - 700x28 ?


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

I've run 700x25 on mine without a problem.


----------



## grodo (Aug 1, 2007)

*some rubbing possible*

Interesting. I've tried to fit 25s on my System6 and had some rubbing under hard efforts and/or when riding on wet gravel. (sticks to tires and hits fork and rear brake when rotating)

I think it really depends on the tire, since all are so different in regards to size. I've even had the above issue trying to use Specialized 'roubaix pro' tires which are supposedly 23 treads on a 25 casing. 

Really, the small tire clearance is my ONLY complaint about this bike. (still love it though)

Thanks. I might need to try it again.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

for clarification, I run the 700x25c Maxxis Refuse tires with zero issues on pavement. I have never ridden it on wet gravel though so I cannot elaborate on that.


----------

